# US Beats Mexico at Football (Soccor)



## Jack_the_White (Feb 14, 2009)

The US and Mexico teams played each other for the Fifa qualifying rounds (2010 in South Africa).  They played in MY hometown of Columbus, Ohio!!! 

USA

Beats

MEXICO

USA PWNS!!!!!In North America...


----------



## Retsu (Feb 14, 2009)

soccor


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool, but even more important to the world's soccer fans is that Brazil beat Italy 2-0. And the following footage from that match shows why Robinho wins at life:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S253QCAjN38


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 14, 2009)

Honestly going to bet that Mexico would've beaten us if the game were played in Mexico.

Then again, Mexico's squad this time around isn't as good. They even lost to Honduras.



			
				Alabaster said:
			
		

> Cool, but even more important to the world's soccer fans is that Brazil beat Italy 2-0.


As if. Nobody here would care as much, and you can take that to the bank. USA and Mexico are big, big rivals and the best teams in CONCACAF. 

North America =/= the world. =P

Go Korea Republic!


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 14, 2009)

Go USA?! :D

My country is good at qualifying but they have _never gotten past the first round_ of the World Cup. I hope you guys have better luck this year ajfgdfgd.

(Brazil beat Italy? :o!)


----------



## Mercury (Feb 14, 2009)

England always get beaten by Portugal. Or France. But it's cool that USA got through! =D


----------



## H-land (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm surprised. I'd heard about the match, and knew someone who was going.
But I really didn't expect Mexico to loose.
I mean, we're America. We're RUBBISH at soccer.
Mostly, I think, because we spend so much time on American football.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 14, 2009)

And basketball.  :(


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 14, 2009)

USA beat Mexico before, you know. In the round of 16 at the 2002 world cup in Japan/Korea.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 14, 2009)

Honalululand said:


> We're RUBBISH at soccer.


Just because it's not popular doesn't mean the people who do play it are rubbish at it.
Still highest-ranked in CONCACAF. It's when we play outside of our area that we get kicked around. =P


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 15, 2009)

Honalululand said:


> I'm surprised. I'd heard about the match, and knew someone who was going.
> But I really didn't expect Mexico to loose.
> I mean, we're America. We're RUBBISH at soccer.
> Mostly, I think, because we spend so much time on American football.


actually, almost all the  mexicans at my school were saying they were rooting for mexico but said US would win, including our soccor coach.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 15, 2009)

Jack_the_White said:


> actually, almost all the  mexicans at my school were saying they were rooting for mexico but said US would win, including our soccor coach.


Stop spelling soccer wrong!

Like I said before, US beats Mexico on American soil and vice versa. The teams are pretty close as far as ability.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 15, 2009)

I live in cols oh and I didn't hear a single person talking about this match lol


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm

Is this new soccor thing fun


----------

